# allergies



## mememe

*I'm wondering if anyone here knows if there is any correlation between allergies and the thyroid, specifically antibodies*, because I've read that allergies are an immune disorder.

I've always had bad allergies that affect mainly my sinuses. It usually starts with allergic rhinitis which leads to sinus infections. I had one so bad several years ago that I ended up having to have sinus surgery when I was 18! I'm constantly having inflamed nasal passages.

Prior to knowing I have something going on with my thyroid, I wanted to get allergy shots because I just hate having to take so many pills every day, and I thought it would be best for me, until I learned it may not be a good thing to do given the thyroid issues.


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> *I'm wondering if anyone here knows if there is any correlation between allergies and the thyroid, specifically antibodies*, because I've read that allergies are an immune disorder.
> 
> I've always had bad allergies that affect mainly my sinuses. It usually starts with allergic rhinitis which leads to sinus infections. I had one so bad several years ago that I ended up having to have sinus surgery when I was 18! I'm constantly having inflamed nasal passages.
> 
> Prior to knowing I have something going on with my thyroid, I wanted to get allergy shots because I just hate having to take so many pills every day, and I thought it would be best for me, until I learned it may not be a good thing to do given the thyroid issues.


There appears to be for autoimmune means your body is attacking it's self so that would include allergies.

I am so much better now that I don't have a thyroid; I used to have allergies really bad like so many of us.

I also take CoQ10 every day which I believe helps a lot.

If the shots are given to trigger your immune system, that would be a bad idea because when you trigger the antibodies (good guys), you also trigger the autoantibodies and antibodies to them (bad guys.)


----------



## mememe

I'm glad I didn't start taking shots then! I am so excited to go see my new doctor, I just about can't wait! arty0045: I'm going to ask him about the whole allergy thing too, because everything I've tried so far hasn't worked to relieve my symptoms. (chronic rhinitis, post nasal drip) I've almost gotten use to it, like it's just normal for me to feel this way and it really sucks!:sad0049:

I am considering taking that coq10, or should I ask my doctor first? Isn't just an OTC supplement?


----------



## Lovlkn

I took shots for 8 years due to recurrent sinus infections and quit about the time I was DX'd with thyroid issues as I was so hyper I could not sit the 20 minutes in the office after the shot.

They helped me tremendously but after 8 years I was tested again and developed a whole new batch of them so I figured what was the point of shots as I was not having infections.

I just deal with the inflamed nasal passages and have been lucky I do not get sinus infections anymore.

A friend of mine suggested I take probiotics to see if that helps - not sure of the connection but I am giving it a try.


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> I'm glad I didn't start taking shots then! I am so excited to go see my new doctor, I just about can't wait! arty0045: I'm going to ask him about the whole allergy thing too, because everything I've tried so far hasn't worked to relieve my symptoms. (chronic rhinitis, post nasal drip) I've almost gotten use to it, like it's just normal for me to feel this way and it really sucks!:sad0049:
> 
> I am considering taking that coq10, or should I ask my doctor first? Isn't just an OTC supplement?


CoQ10 is an enzyme and it is OTC and I always advise asking doctor as well as doing your own research.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coenzyme_Q10

http://www.preventive-health-guide.com/coq10.html


----------



## brunocharles

Sounds like allergies. I have had the same problem. this year seems much worse than in previous years. treat clariton It really helped me and does not give the feeling of clutter. We hope you feel better soon.


----------

